# Northern lower, big woods



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Fox seem to do better closer to house’s. I think the coyotes don’t like to get that close to people on a regular basis. We had a bunch of red fox by the house for several years, Coyotes moved in, fox were gone.

I can’t bring myself to shoot a red fox. I kill every Coyote I can though.


----------

